# Name your Nutes, and GH 3 PART nute question



## md.apothecary

jus curious as to what nutes everyone is using?? i use GH 3PRT nutes, but want something better.

If anyone uses GH 3 part nutes what is the proper order of mixing? 
I think it's Micro, GROW, then bloom?

Also... how do you mix it in the water properly? I usually take a 1 gallon container, mix one in at a time. i then shake it up and add to reservoir, then continue until my 4gallon res is full. is that right??


I ask about nutes because I want the best, and I want to have to mix less nutes at one time. doing these 3 part nutes is a pain sometimes.


----------



## KADE

As long as you mix your nutes INTO water... and not together... u'll be fine.

I use DNF Gro, Bloom, Gold, Black, Green, clear, Monster Bud, Superthrive and Pinemyte.


----------



## Vegs

> i use GH 3PRT nutes, but want something better.


 
This is so ironic because I just picked up the very same stuff today at the local hydro shop. These fellas are great and have been so much help in addressing all my n00b questions and concerns. Anyways, they said that in their opinion this was the best way to go to get the maximum out of my garden and add flexibility if I decided to start jacking with the mixing rations outside of the recommended suggestions on the back of each bottle.

I picked up all three nutes as well as some Kool Bloom additive for the flowering stage. 

So tonight I am planning on flushing out the system and adding my new nutes and bud juice. Plants are currently around 20 days into flowering so I am starting a little late with the flowering additive. However, I'm excited to see how this stuff effects the girls.

I plan on just adding all three nutes and additive to one cup, then pouring that into my rez. Give it a little stir and dip the cup into the water to clean it off a bit.

If you haven't read the back of your bottles of General Hydroponics: FloraGrow, FloraMirco and FloraBloom below is what I got from it.

Quantity of each are based on 1 teaspoon per gallon

Cuttings, seedlings: 1/4 Grow; 1/4 Mirco; 1/4 Bloom
General Purpose: 1 Grow; 1 Micro; 1 Bloom
Vegetative Growth: 3 Grow; 2 Micro; 1 Bloom
Transition to Bloom: 2 Grow; 2 Micro; 2 Bloom
Blooming Ripening: 1 Grow; 2 Micro; 3 Bloom

Of course in my case I'll be adding 1 teaspoon per gallon of the Kool Bloom up till the last week where I'll go just plain water.


----------



## Mutt

I'm gonna sticky this thread for you guys...I know this is useful for fellow hydro guys.


----------



## md.apothecary

I was told NOT to mix the nutrients together, but rather mix them directly into the water FIRST. This will prevent lock out of nutrients, particularly the micro.

I just purchased myself, a quart of the FloraNova Grow and FloraNova Bloom (1 parters) to give those a whirl. I am going to be doing some new seeds in hydro all the way when my cabinet is done.

Please let me know how the Kool Bloom works out... I was looking into that also on the GH site, but it seemed a little redundant? I mean what does it have that the other micro/bloom doesn't?

Let me know!!


One last thing, what about "Advanced Nutrients"? There was a lot of buzz on the net about them, and they got the rating of "Best" on htgsupply.com along with FoxFarm I think where GH only got a "better" or "Good" rating?


----------



## AlienBait

I don't use GH.  Instead, I use *Vita-Grow* 3-part powder.  It is non-organic (pure chemicals, LOL).

Full strength for Vegging is 1/2 tsp of the "Green(micro)" and 1/2 tsp of the "Red(Nitrogen)" per gallon.

For Flowering, I use 1/2 tsp "Green", 1/2 tsp "Red", and 1/4 tsp "Blue(P and K)" for the first 4 weeks then switch to 1/2 tsp Green, 1/4 tsp Red, and 1/2 tsp Blue for the next 4 weeks and clean water for the last week (for a 9 week flowering plant).

I mix the chemicals by adding them to a 1 gallon jug of water, adjust the PH to 5.5 and dump it in the reservoir.  When the reservoir gets low, I add more PH'd nutes at full strength.  I know most people add water, but I have not had any trouble pouring in full strength nutes.

To adjust the PH, I use chemicals made for adjusting the PH in swimming pools.  I had some because I have a pool, so I thought I would try it out and, low and behold, it worked perfectly.

I flush with clean water when I switch from Vegging to Flowering and again at 4 weeks of flower.

The water I use is filtered through a carbon filter.  It is the kind that attaches to the faucet.

Sometimes I have to deviate from the above routine when the plants ask for it.  For example, my Strawberry Cough needed more Nitrogen, so I had to use twice as much of the Red.

So far in my travels, I have not met any one else who uses these nutes, but I thought I would post up my routine just in case somebody just might choose to use them some time in the future.   Mutt made this a sticky after all. :hubba:


----------



## md.apothecary

Why did you choose not to go GH? Just curious...

I saw Vita-grow nutes and saw the powdered form, but i  was thinking that maybe the powder was harder to control for some reason... I might give them a shot if these don't work out well. 

Measuring was a pain in the behind for the 3part liquids I always lost count of my additions to the water. So... naturally I'd get burned. LOL

Powder seems easier for a 3part nute.


----------



## AlienBait

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> Why did you choose not to go GH? Just curious...


 
The main reason I bought them the first time was that they were cheaper when you factor in shipping and cost per use.  I did not know there was hydro shop close by when I started, so shipping costs were very important.

Once I used them, I got such good results I decided not to change.  

It takes a couple of minutes for the powder to disolve in the water so it may take a little longer for the mixed up batch to be ready, but I always mix up a gallon or two extra just to have on hand.


----------



## gangalama

Big ups to DNF 2part ive had nothing but success. As for GHP 3Part I see too much solids build up too quickly. I Have used it and never liked it. KoolBloom is an excellent bud booster,THC booster, Flavour booster, use with discretion. I also highly recommend carboload for that xtra umph. I myself grow with the Dutch Nutrition Formula 2 Part. To this I add Bcuzz gro while in veg and during the first week of bud, its then stopped. Then its Bcuzz bloom,and Carboload until I have Big nugs, about 30days. Then Koolbloom is added to the mix. All my water is treated with H2o2 and Phd to between 5.5 and 6. I flush for at least 10 days at the end, and change my rez every week. Also I wouldnt suggest powders for hydro. The more water soluble the less buildup, Just my experience.


----------



## md.apothecary

With the GH 3part, I noticed a lot of salt deposits would build up myself, so I am hoping that by reducing the chance of bad mixing, i went to their single nutrient mixes. Hopefully this helps... I will see in a few weeks.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I've been using gh flora series for many years now...it works for me...currently I am using the Lucas Formula, 8ml micro/16ml bloom in a gallon of distilled water...(you dont need the grow part) I adjust to 800-900ppm and a ph of 5.5-5.8...it's very stable and my plant loves it...

BTW, you need to mix the micro into water 1st, then the bloom, and then add to res, thus avoiding the micro precipitating the nutes out...


----------



## md.apothecary

Okay, explain to me how you "adjust" PPMs in your water... I have a PPM meter, and how do you know when you've reached the proper PPMs for your plants?

Thanks


----------



## md.apothecary

I wanted to share with everyone my initial thoughts on the General Hydroponics Flora series nutrients.

These are a single mixture hydroponic/soil nutrient. You use either the GROW or the BLOOM seperately. So far, the only one I have opened was the GROW formula.

The nutrient is very thick, it looks and smells very much like Alaska's Fish Emulsion. It does need to be shaken before each use! When I say thick, I mean REALLY thick! It's slow to pour making it easy to measure with a teaspoon. 

The quart size costs approximately $20 each for bloom or grow. But because it is so thick, it might not last too terribly long depending on how much you have to use.

It was definitely easier to use than the 3 part GH nutrients, but will be harder to dial in the absolute requirements. 

I will update when I see (if I see) results from my hydro grow on some sick White Rhinos I have going. I am trying to recover/rescue them.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I use GH flora series, the Lucas Formula(8ml micro/16ml bloom per gal distilled water), omitting the gro part entirely and Snow White loves it...I keep the ph at 5-5-5.8 and the ppm at about 800...I used the kool bloom years ago and it seemed a bit strong, be careful with that stuff...


----------



## KaptainKronic

I've been using FloraNova grow and bloom(1 parters), for my plants in the hydro system, and let me tell you that stuff is VERY strong. You want to start off slowly with these and work your way up to full strength or they will burn your plants. I also use MaxiGrow and MaxiBloom for the 3 plants I am growing in soil, and for the seedlings and clones, just some Superthrive.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> Okay, explain to me how you "adjust" PPMs in your water... I have a PPM meter, and how do you know when you've reached the proper PPMs for your plants?
> 
> Thanks


 
I dont know if i have explained this correctly, I assume that 800ppm is correct, according to the Lucas Formula...If the res is at 1000ppm, I add water until it's at 800...If the res is at 600ppm, I add nutes at the 8:16 ratio until it's at 800ppm...I hope that explains my method of _*adjustment*_
_* *_


----------



## md.apothecary

sweet! thats what i needed to know. my ppms raised 200ppms and my plants noticed it right off, i added water hoping to adjust it back down, and they seem to be doing better now.

these white rhinos are sensitive to the slightest changes!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

White Rhino is some great smoke....I had some accidentally when a buddy took a couple white widow seeds and grew em out with his ak47,  one was male and produced copius seeds...or is this white russian??? lol, so many varieties I cant keep em straight anymore...yeah, maybe that's the vodka drink???  

no ok, I checked, it's ak/WW = White Russian...I guess I never tried White Rhino....


----------



## sweetnug

I as well use the 3 part GH products.  I also use hygrozyme which is a miracle enzyme product and Floralicious grow in veg.  I use both Koolbloom liquid and powder, as well as Floralicious plus.  They are all great and I am going to start using Diamond Nectar during veg soon


----------



## shadetree

Haven't heard anything about them, but I'm using this Planet Earth 3 part liquid system, it has worked pretty good for me...


----------



## kasgrow

I use technaflora's bc boost, grow, bloom, and awsome blossoms. They have been good for me. I have tried the flora line and they worked but I like to change my 25 gallon res once a week and it gets much more expensive than the bc products. They both appeared to me to produce the same with no difference in taste or yeild. I grow dwc for seeds and veg, then flood and drain for flower.


----------



## lax4wm

Kasgrow I use the boost, grow and bloom, never tried awesome blossoms, does it make a big difference?  Why the change to flood and drain to flower? In that dwc @ what height do you stop vegging, how many times do you top? and lastly what's your average yield per plant dry?


----------



## kasgrow

lax4wm said:
			
		

> Kasgrow I use the boost, grow and bloom, never tried awesome blossoms, does it make a big difference? Why the change to flood and drain to flower? In that dwc @ what height do you stop vegging, how many times do you top? and lastly what's your average yield per plant dry?


 
I am not sure what difference the awsome blossoms make because I have always used it.
I change to flood and drain for flower because it is easier to move the plants around. 
I grow them in dwc until they are anywhere from 6-12 inches, depending on strain. 
I don't top the plants as I grow them in a sog. The plants stretch out to roughly double their size when put into flowering. The plants are usually bud from the base of the plant to the tip. From a 3x3 flood table I harvest an ounce or two every 2 weeks under 600 hps. I pull a few plants out and put a few new ones in.


----------



## pharcyde

Just curious.. anyone try FoxFarm as their hydro nutes?

I noticed they have a feeding schedule for Hydroponic systems on their site (link below) and they have a Grow Big Hydroponic that is a "special formula just for Hydroponic systems."

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/feedingfox.html


----------



## the widowmaker

Fox farm nutrients are quite dirty and will leave a nasty film resedue in your rez, to date the best nutrient i have used is actually one of the most cost effective and simplest to use.

Ionic is great stuff, the basic stuff needed is grow bloom and boost, you don't have to mix up any nutrients its all done for you in the bottle at a strength designed for what we grow, it was formulated in holland and the same company also makes clonex.

Liquid silicon is the only addative i use as its the only one i've found to be beneficial, it helps to make the plants stronger and more resistent to problems.


----------



## buddha65

I am running the same set up as you...using Ionic products and a Kool Bloom in the final phases.  How is it going so far and what can I expect?  So far, the Bubble Gum is short and bushy at 4 weeks and the HPP is taller and thin at the same week period.   I feel, so far so good.  Should I just leave well enough alone or intro something else?  Temp is about 87 F and the humidity is about 55-65%...they look great at this point.

Buddha 65


----------



## Useless

I use the GH 3 part. My recipe was posted in this forum by Trillions of Atoms. The recipe works exceptionally well. If you have problems using the 3-2-1,1-2-3 ratios on the bottle, or the lucas formula is lacking a bit in N for your girls, might try this one. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22646

I am also a fan of the Lucas formula. A great way to grow plants, and it provides 100-100-200-60 of N-P-K-Mg, the suggested optimal ratios of minerals for MJ growth in all stages of development. 
 A little tip for you guys using the Floranova - You can duplicate the Lucas formula by using the Floranova bloom (no FN Grow required) at 8 ml per gallon. Gives you almost exactly the same nutrient profile as the 3 part Lucas formula.


----------



## the widowmaker

buddha65 said:
			
		

> I am running the same set up as you...using Ionic products and a Kool Bloom in the final phases.  How is it going so far and what can I expect?  So far, the Bubble Gum is short and bushy at 4 weeks and the HPP is taller and thin at the same week period.   I feel, so far so good.  Should I just leave well enough alone or intro something else?  Temp is about 87 F and the humidity is about 55-65%...they look great at this point.
> 
> Buddha 65



I just use the ionic products grow bloom boost and a little liquid silicon to give them extra strength against heat and pests.


You will get difference between growth in different strains, thats why they different bro.

The way to a good yield is to keep the garden green:cool2:


----------



## the widowmaker

Adam from th seeds said:
			
		

> *Finally, Any tips for our green fingered U.K. readers?*
> 
> Great question, If a plant is healthy from the beginning, vigorous growth and bug free then the need of extra nutrients/boosters isn?t necessary then you will find out the balance of your garden, companies offering better results ,promises of better yield how are you going to tell if you don?t know how your garden grows with little or no aid from extra nutrients or boosters, also , before you put your garden into flowering from 18 to 12 hours give the plants 36 hours of darkness, by doing this it will reset the plants natural body clock. After the 36 (or anytime after 24 up to at the most 40 hours) the plant will go straight into flowering rather than adjusting from 18 to 12 which in some strains can be an extra few weeks then when the plant is finished give it another 36 hours this will reset the body clock again this time the plant knows it is finished and will push out all remaining energy into its last trichome production try it. There are so many different advices or tips that the only thing I can recommend is that you visit us here at Hempworks the next time you come to Amsterdam we are on the Nieuwendijk to the left of central station. Here you will find a great selection of Hemp wear, seeds and great glass ware as well as a good hit of sage! See you soon.





A quote from a magazine urging newbie growers to find out the basic requirement of a plant before trying to get too technical.


----------



## Serotonin

I too started with GH 3 part.  I've since switched to Foxfarm liquid 3 part.  Its really difficult for me to switch because it took me a month or two to get the GH right w/ out causing some sort of nute burn.  I can never go anywhere near as close to the concentrations that most mfg.'s recommend.  So again, the same thing is happening with these foxfarm nutes.  If I follow their drain to waste schedule, the PPM of the last 4 weeks of flowering are like 1400 for me.  My plants never need above 600-900.  

The one thing I swear by however is AN's Big Bud.


----------



## passtheswag

scotts  BLOOM PLUS 10-54-10  MG professinal veg 20-20-20


----------



## massproducer

i myself am an Advanced Nutrients kind of guy.  I use their 2 part system.  I used GH flora series before with good results but since i switched to Advanced, i love the results.


----------



## lyfr

gh flora series,florolicious+,koolbloom,hygrozyme and very happy with it.that 36 hour thing aint know joke....wow


----------



## buddha65

Mutt, is it normal to have a very thin layer of green algea in my E&F tray.  I understand biology, but is it harmful algea?  And when the water from the res is not flowing, can my HID dry out the exposed roots?

Buddha65


----------



## G_48911

I think im just gonna go ahead and go with ionic grow/bloom along with the koolbloom. the guys at my local hydroponic shop said Ionic is very dependable and a few of them said they've been growing tomato =)
plants for 20 years and they could use anything in the shop but they all love the ionic system (which is actually on of their cheaper brands of nutrients)
but anyways,whatever works right-peace


----------



## md.apothecary

massproducer said:
			
		

> i myself am an Advanced Nutrients kind of guy.  I use their 2 part system.  I used GH flora series before with good results but since i switched to Advanced, i love the results.



I am in the same boat sorta... i like GH, but am thinking of switching oncethese run out. I am using the 2 part, but it's just kinda ... ok, nothing fancy.


----------



## Fadeux

I am a HUGE fan of the Dutch Master products. I use their calculator

 http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/nutrient_calculator.html 

and my girls just EXPLODE.... It can be spendy, but they seem to have it down to a science, and its worth the extra bucks to reap the amazing rewards...

edited to add: I go Aeroponic. It's all I've known, and can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## milehigh

hey fade i just recently witched to dutch master gold, from advanced nutrients. do you run full strenght or 3/4 on the flowering? that whole 1750 for 3 weeks is a lil scary... to me anyway. what additives do you use?


----------



## Fadeux

I used advance a+b and Max, and Potash during flowering. I didn't bother with silica or zone. Though I may try them out in my next grow. The calculator for Advance doesn't go over 1500. I may try gold out this next run. I would use 3/4 strength, 1750 seems a bit greedy to me.


----------



## Fadeux

Oh, and I've always wanted to try Liquid Light. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## milehigh

yeah those were my thoughts aswell!!! I am using gold with, zone. i have used the liquid light but unsure if i was even using right!! I noticed last night on the sight it says to raise light and spray with lights on. does that mean spray in the begining of light cycle?? i was always using like any other foliar. spray right before lights go out, need to research more!!!


----------



## Fadeux

I was always a little leary about using LL and penetrator on my bud during flowering cycle. It seems like a pretty harsh chemical, and I can't imagine how it wouldn't screw up the potency at all. Maybe its only for legit gardens, but I doubt it.


----------



## tcooper1

KADE said:
			
		

> As long as you mix your nutes INTO water... and not together... u'll be fine.
> 
> I use DNF Gro, Bloom, Gold, Black, Green, clear, Monster Bud, Superthrive and Pinemyte.


I was wondering what happens if you mix the nutes. together before you put them in the water?I am new at hydro and wan to know all I can before I do this. Also do you have to mix it in a separate water container?Then mix together.Thank you for your post it has helped me alot


----------



## milehigh

if you mix the nutrients together without water you can cause nutrient lockup, starving your plants. I mix my nutes in a 5 gallon bucket.. i only fill with four gallons, add nutes, and stir let sit for 15-20 minutes before adding to res.  asfar as the liquid light fade, you only use it the first four weeks into flower.


----------



## NorCalHal

The age old question, what nuits do I use?

Personnaly, I use GH 3 part. I have tried most all others. If I stopped using GH, I would go with Advanced.

Now, GH does leave salt deposits. But if you clean-up your equip. after ewach harvest, this should not be an issue.

As far as additives, I see NO need. it is all **. I see more folks ruin thier crop by using additives.


----------



## parkingjoe

ok hers my nute regime

cloning first i use one drop of superthrive per litre of water and ph adjust to about 5.5 and soak medium im using wjether its jiffys,rockwool starter cubes or whatever.

vegging i use formulex to aid rapid rooting into bigger rockwool cubes or just to speed up root formation.

once established roots i then use just plain canna vega for whatever medium im using.

flowering-this is the good part

canna a and b flores
dutch master max flower
advanced nutrients CARBO LOAD-(I CANNOT RECOMMEND THIS STUFF ENOUGH AWESOME BUD DEVELOPMENT FOR WHATS GOT TO BE THE CHEAPEST NUTRIENT ADDITIVE ON THE MARKET)
canna pk 13/14 used at start of week 4 of flowering
advanced nutrients 'overdrive' is only used in last couple of weeks of flowering.

AS A PREVENTATAIVE MEASURE AS IM NOW FULLY HYDROPONIC I USE AGAIN WHATS GOTTA BE BEST STUFF ON MARKET GROWTHMASTA 'MICROBIAL' USE TO PREVENT PYTHIUM OR IF YOU HAVE PYTHIUM USE AT DOUBLE THE DOSE UNTIL CURED WHICH IT WILL DO FAST.


END

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6

Ionic Nutrients, with a little Liquid silicone... Thats it.


----------



## parkingjoe

Fadeux hey dude liquid light and penetrator is crap used at recommended dosage its damages the plants leaves but if you use at half the dosage and it does appear to work but saying that i have nearly a fully bottle of each which im not prepared to risk using on my plants after my initial full dose issue.


again canna flush just plain killed my plants overnight used at stated dose so had argument with shop who sold me stuff-their response-you should never use at stated dosage always at half strength-what ** inho

pkj

pkj


----------



## Kriznac

Advanced nutrients all organic


----------



## stunzeed

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> jus curious as to what nutes everyone is using?? i use GH 3PRT nutes, but want something better.
> 
> If anyone uses GH 3 part nutes what is the proper order of mixing?
> I think it's Micro, GROW, then bloom?
> 
> Also... how do you mix it in the water properly? I usually take a 1 gallon container, mix one in at a time. i then shake it up and add to reservoir, then continue until my 4gallon res is full. is that right??
> 
> 
> I ask about nutes because I want the best, and I want to have to mix less nutes at one time. doing these 3 part nutes is a pain sometimes.





GH 3 part here. Most hydro nutes are overpriced copycats of them anyway. GH was the first to get it right. I also us a product by Roots Organics called Trinity. Its like Liquid Karma but WAY higher quality. You can REALLY tell the difference between the two!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Papaya123

Has anyone ever heard or used a nute brand called Top Secret? I guess it soime pharmy nutes that was released and was supposed to give good results to hte plant.


----------



## geowiz54

I have used the GH nutes to grow aeroponics and it works great. I always add the nutes, micro first, to the water in the res, then the grow and finally the bloom. Also do yourself a favor and skip the transition to bloom schedule just go straight to 3 bloom, 2 micro and one grow when you change to 12/12. Mine do just fine. Skip the bloom additives they're just a waste of money. I tried them and didn't notice any difference. Have fun and look for my forthcoming thread on building a homemade aeroponic system that can produce up to eight pounds every three and a half months from just eight plants. The design has been sucessfully used by the person who taught me for up to a 24 plant room with 12,000 watts of light many years now.


----------



## old blue

I was wondering what nutes are the easiest and best to use for a beginner that's NEVER grown anything before? I'll be growing in a 4 gal res 4 plant dwc system. I want to find out the most STABLE nutes, just in case i accidently screw up a little. I see different people posting about using 20 different nutes, changing ratios up all the time and so on, and that's a little too complicated for me being my first time. i'm afraid i'll not fully understand and kill them. so, if anyone could tell me a SIMPLE almost full proof nute list and schedule, i would be most grateful, as well many other newbies will be, i'm sure. ;-)


----------



## El Hefe

Advanced Nutes
3 part
Grow Micro and Bloom
plus a dash of
Sweet by botanicare
and some Dr hOrnsbys BIG BUD!
and Maxx purple you should be solid


----------



## growdammit

Well, to chime in, I am using technaflora products.  I originally bought the kit with the recipe for success.  On the advice of my local gro shop owner I cut the ratio in half and have had good success with these products.  You quickly learn to buy the big bottle of boost since you use it in all phases, I also use the sugar daddy up pretty quick too.  These seem fairly inexpensive and the recipe is really easy to follow through all phases of plant development.  I was curious about Atamis B'cuzz line?  I use their rockwool cubes and was curious about their line of nutes.


----------



## Maverick Rebel

This is my first grow and I started off using Ionic Grow then Bloom and Boost but would like to advance to 3-part nutrients and would like advice on the use of the 3-part nutrients, the best one to use and the best to buy them.  I am in the UK (Scotland).  Thanks again for any advice

MV


----------



## glyph

whattup folks. thought i'd chime in with my experiences and overstandings, if they might be of help. hydroponics has become a huge industry, lots of marketing, a very equipment and supply intensive industry. the companies would like you to believe you need way more than you really do. i use GH products, almost strictly, with the addition of 'eath nectar' and 'earth ambrosia' from soil secrets (soilsecrets.com), this is a rooting innoculant originally designed for soil application but works great as a a stand alone (no nutes) kind of early flush. i run it full strength for 24-48 hrs, then change the res back to the reg nute solution. the high salt content kills some of the microbiology making them incompatible for use together in later stages of growing >600ppm. this product is similar to subculture, but is a two part liquid and by far superior.
back to nutes tho, i've had 100% success with GH flora 'lucas formula' plus 'floralicious plus'. the latter brings much of the organic element to the plant, better favor, high essential oil production, massive trich production, vitalness against disease ect... much of what the OG growers complain about hydro is compensated for by doing flushes with the EA & EN innoculant, which brings the microbiology to the root system, and 'floralicious plus', which brings the fulvic acids, plant, marine and mineral elements. the "organic" elements. GH flora IS essentially organic, tho not by babylon standard which reflects a whole different agenda than intended when the organic movement was initiated. Floralicious plus IS organic, unrefined and very beneficial to cannabis.

But, back to the point, much marketing and diversion, keeping it simple is an axiom i live by and grow by. nearly all nutrients are copies of General Hydroponics formula developments, which is the product of the hydro pioneers @ NASA and us military sanctioned botanists & chemists. like much of consumerist propoganda, hydroponics is none different. these companies are trying to make money, not help you, overstand that. check for vague and diversive wording in all of their advertisements, you'll notice the repetition. keep in mind also, never forget your roots and overstand soil, even if you grow hydro, for overstanding soil will help you have a kind of quantum overstanding of the way plants grow. nature is truly the pattern by which we should follow. i grow hydro myself for many reasons, but i am sure to acquire knowledge of soil for a complete mosaic of the systems dynamics.
ok, the banter ceases.
in love,
-g


----------



## glyph

also, to bring things aloft a bit, the vibes/love/energy you put into your plants is crucial, too. this is not truly loftiness, but scientific truth. check: quantum theory/mechanics, string theory, water/ice structure as influenced by our vocal or mental vibrations. word and sound is power as are our thoughts, overstand this, too.
your plants know if you love them, if you see them as only means to money, they know your intent, possibly better than you do yourself. herb as a means of us making a living outside of the system is very important and i support it to the fullest, but have love and respect for the sacred herb, none withstanding. cannabis herbs will love & help us as we love and help them. no dogma, just my own truths.
bless,
-g


----------



## just_researching

I used to use GHE 3part in an aero system when I used to grow and it worked very well for me, also used rhizo and canna boost alongside it. I found GHE great because you can give ya baba's exactly what they want, when they ask for it. Also ec never went over 1.4 and after first week of veg ph down was never needed as it buffers the whole way through at 5.8 - 6.1.

Glyph some great comments there!
And great site btw ppl.. Peace JR


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I've used GH flora series since I 1st tried it in 1980 or 1981, when it was introduced to me in the Dam, almost 30 yrs now :hubba:  I love this stuff and so do my plants.  :farm:*


----------



## massproducer

GH Flora series is not anything close to being organic.  Flora is all mineral salts, there is not even any real organic ingedients except for maybe a little ammonia.

While I agree that General Hydroponis makes good products, i used them for years, I would have to disagree with GH being on the cutting edge of technology, GH doesn't pour even a quater of as much money into R&D as other companies such as Canna or Advanced.

The reason I switched from GH in the first place is because of the excessive salt build up, that I do not get with sensi bloom, or monkey juice as I am using now.  I also will agree that Advanced knocked off the 3 part system, but that is from from advanced's best base nutrient.

I also agree that there is a lot of hype surrounding some other companies but that is beause presently there is some very important research going on that will revolutionize the whole nutrient industry.  From the use of different carbohydrates, amino acids and chelates, unfortunatly GH is not a part of any of this research.

I always find it funny when people complain about how companies like Advanced "tell you" you need this.  I have never saw anything from advanced telling you you need this additive, the fact is that companies such as GH have just as many additives as Advanced, the difference is that advanced has better products and they actually tell you how they all Can/Could be used in conjuction as a complete system, but all you NEED is a base nutrient.  All of advanced products used say for the 2+ program have a very specific use


----------



## glyph

mineral salts are...
organic.
Definitions of organic on the Web:

    * relating or belonging to the class of chemical compounds having a carbon basis; "hydrocarbons are organic compounds"
    * being or relating to or derived from or having properties characteristic of living organisms; "organic life"; "organic growth"; "organic remains found in rock"
    * involving or affecting physiology or bodily organs; "an organic disease"
    * of or relating to foodstuff grown or raised without synthetic fertilizers or pesticides or hormones; "organic eggs"; "organic vegetables"; "organic chicken"
    * simple and healthful and close to nature; "an organic lifestyle"
    * constituent(a): constitutional in the structure of something (especially your physical makeup)
    * a fertilizer that is derived from animal or vegetable matter


----------



## glyph

what is 'organic' is widely debated. chemically i suppose mineral salts are considered 'inorganic material'. i have no stock in GH, just the point that the flora series is highly refined nutrients that plants feed on, in a time tested balance and formulation and that it is important that we don't buy into marketing schemes. respect to anyone who uses a different regime, different product, whatevs...
'the cutting edge of technology' is kind of the opposite of natural & plant wisdom. 

no wisdom in bickering over who thinks they use a superior formula, i use what works for me. i've watched growers buy every additive and 'organic' nute on the market and none are so unique or 'better' than GH flora. salt buildup is a very minor issue. using a plethora of products creates many potential issues.


----------



## glyph

massproducer said:
			
		

> I always find it funny when people complain about how companies like Advanced "tell you" you need this.  I have never saw anything from advanced telling you you need this additive, the fact is that companies such as GH have just as many additives as Advanced, the difference is that advanced has better products and they actually tell you how they all Can/Could be used in conjuction as a complete system, but all you NEED is a base nutrient.  All of advanced products used say for the 2+ program have a very specific use




Advanced is boycotted by most of the growers i deal with.  several area hydro shops will not carry their products. research, observe.  i'm sure they put alot more money into advetisment on 'Weeds' than any R&D funding.


----------



## massproducer

Firstly for something to be organic it must contain a carbon molecule, which mineral salts do not.  A mineral salt is totally inorganic, that is a fact.  Organic nutrients mainly consist of proteins, fats/lipids and carbohydrates.  All other elements are derived from organic decomposition.  You can not dispute a fact, but either way GH flora series is the farthest thing from organic that you can get.

Also thats cool that you do not like advanced, but have you actually used their products?  I am guessing not.  Advanced nutrients employes several PHd's, including Dr.Hornby the creator of Big Bud, that is fact.  Also Advanced stands by every one of its products with a full money back guarentee, which no other company does.

As for natural, we are growing with inorganic chemical salts, that will never be natural, I can understand if you are feeding your plants completely organic nutrients, but growing with chemical salts can never be classified as natural.

Lastly, as long as you are using the products correctly you will have NO problems what so ever using the entire 2+ program, it is actually better to use products that derive their minerals from numerous different sources.  It is all about the PPM.  Basically I think that it is very unfortunate that you are willing to verbally degrade products that you have never even tried.


----------



## massproducer

glyph said:
			
		

> Advanced is boycotted by most of the growers i deal with. several area hydro shops will not carry their products. research, observe. i'm sure they put alot more money into advetisment on 'Weeds' than any R&D funding.


 
By the way "Weeds" asked for advanced nutrients help, not the other way around.  They help design the set for the show and then became a sponsor.  

hxxp://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=21757

Remember that everyone has an opinion about everything, but facts are facts and can not really be disputed.


----------



## glyph

in the big picture, hollywood is not something we support, nor is educating the po on growroom setup. Advanced paid big dunza for the ad. this is fact. your trusted media is not. growing & using herbs is just part of a much bigger dynamic of progressiveness. understanding how your purchaces affect the world around you is crucial.


----------



## massproducer

Who is WE????  Educating the Po on grow room setup?  You don't think the DEA and feds, know what a grow room looks like?  It would be the general public that doesn't know what a growroom looks like, not the Leo who are trainned on identifing grows, the show weeds would not educate the loe on anything they do not already know.

i just provided info and a link from the shows creators, that is called a fact, you are still throwing around opinions with no fact to back them.

Bro I honetly can say I have no idea what you are talking about... 

"growing & using herbs is just part of a much bigger dynamic of progressiveness. understanding how your purchaces affect the world around you is crucial."

Please explain this statement and how it pertains to advanced nutrients.  How do you figure buying advanced nutrients is any different then buying GH, this makes no sense whatso ever


----------



## slantedsidewaze

I too noticed alot of salt build up in my res whil using GH 3 part


----------



## slantedsidewaze

I use much of the same tech.. with mixing the sol in milk jugs first, and then into the res. I always miixed the micro first, then grow, and finally blom. But don't mix the nutrients undiluted so you dont get lockout


----------



## andy52

i bought the gh 3 part today and will try it as soon as my tds meter comes in.i have been reading lots and kinda been following puffins method.gonna give it a try anyway.you are all very informative.if i can put to good use all that i've read.thanks all

just gonna use the micro and bloom,the lucas formula,works for puffin and hes sure done it a heck of a lot longer than most.i'm gonna keep me 2 1gal jugs. premixed with gro and micro.add as needed in res.


----------



## slantedsidewaze

are you adding the nutes undiluted!?!? Won't that cause lockout?? I was taught/told that you need to mix them with h2o first, starting with the Micro. I used to mix them in galon jugs first, then add to the res... Just my thoughts though. Good Luck!!


----------



## slantedsidewaze

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I've been using gh flora series for many years now...it works for me...currently I am using the Lucas Formula, 8ml micro/16ml bloom in a gallon of distilled water...(you dont need the grow part) I adjust to 800-900ppm and a ph of 5.5-5.8...it's very stable and my plant loves it...
> 
> BTW, you need to mix the micro into water 1st, then the bloom, and then  add to res, thus avoiding the micro precipitating the nutes out...


 I read that they like a balanced ph of 7.?. Is that dependant on the pariclar strain? Does it vary from Indica to Sativa? Sorry, I'm obviously a newbie with a lot of this stuff 
ps. what strain or you using?


----------



## JBonez

botanicare pure blend pro grow and bloom, with bloom supplement 

havent tried with dwc, but i think my soil grown ww is loving it so far, and i found myself giving them the recommended dosage, and no burn thusfar, and its organic. Just waiting on clones, then into the bucket they go!


----------



## andy52

i love the Gh nutes.but as i have not tried others.i do have some other lines that were gifts.the GH kicks to me.i will use it forever.if it works for ya,stick with it.i do find that the different strains take to the nutes alot differently.after i put mine in 5 gal buckets,i bump the nutes up slowly until i get the results i want.i usually get a little tip bur then i know where they like the nute level and run with it from then on.just top off with ph'd distilled water and change out the res about every 9-10 days.


----------



## DomsChron

*Bio Bizz Grow and Bloom, Earth Juice Grow and Bloom, Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom, and Fox farms basic 3 pack.

All I will ever really need.*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i too have noticed salt deposits on my hydroton.i'm using the 3part and some diamond nectar..is this the "build up" you all are refering to ??? or is it normal to see a little white when the rocks are dry ??


----------



## DomsChron

*Sometimes, overnuting a plant will make fertillzer salt spots on the stuff your watering (i.e. hydroton, vermeculite, potting soil) This will explain.

Sometimes when I give my vegging plants a foliar feeding, When I put a little too many nutes in there are white spots on the leaves. This is okay though, and unless it's stunting the growth you will be fine.

Just wash whatever has this on it with water, you will be fine. Try to add plain watering next watering, you may have given the thing a little much. Resume nutes next regular watering.

Good luck and grow on puff monkey!*


----------



## mikepro88

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I don't use GH. Instead, I use *Vita-Grow* 3-part powder. It is non-organic (pure chemicals, LOL).
> 
> Full strength for Vegging is 1/2 tsp of the "Green(micro)" and 1/2 tsp of the "Red(Nitrogen)" per gallon.
> 
> For Flowering, I use 1/2 tsp "Green", 1/2 tsp "Red", and 1/4 tsp "Blue(P and K)" for the first 4 weeks then switch to 1/2 tsp Green, 1/4 tsp Red, and 1/2 tsp Blue for the next 4 weeks and clean water for the last week (for a 9 week flowering plant).
> 
> I mix the chemicals by adding them to a 1 gallon jug of water, adjust the PH to 5.5 and dump it in the reservoir. When the reservoir gets low, I add more PH'd nutes at full strength. I know most people add water, but I have not had any trouble pouring in full strength nutes.
> 
> To adjust the PH, I use chemicals made for adjusting the PH in swimming pools. I had some because I have a pool, so I thought I would try it out and, low and behold, it worked perfectly.
> 
> I flush with clean water when I switch from Vegging to Flowering and again at 4 weeks of flower.
> 
> The water I use is filtered through a carbon filter. It is the kind that attaches to the faucet.
> 
> Sometimes I have to deviate from the above routine when the plants ask for it. For example, my Strawberry Cough needed more Nitrogen, so I had to use twice as much of the Red.
> 
> So far in my travels, I have not met any one else who uses these nutes, but I thought I would post up my routine just in case somebody just might choose to use them some time in the future. Mutt made this a sticky after all. :hubba:


 
I bought the same Nutes havent tryed them yet still needing to get a ph tester and ppm tester along with airpump air stone and  OH yeah a freaking plant to germ :hitchair:


----------



## solarz

For those of you who use the GH Flora Lucas Formula (8ml Micro: 16 ml bloom/ 1 gal of h2o)...do you use this nute solution throughout the entire grow...both veg and flower?  If not how is the Lucas Formula adapted for veg and flower?  Thanks in advance.

solarz


----------



## smokypo

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:

Anyone who is looking for a good nutrient range to use throughout the entire GrOw should try using HESI seriously!  Its affordable and its awesome I've seen the results using Coco and Hesi. 
Veg
root complex
powerzyme
supervit
coco ( grow and bloom)

Bloom
Root comlex ( only first week)
powerzyme
supervit 
coco
pk13 14 (Ive seen better results using hesi pk using 1ml\10L from second week rising gradually to 3ml at end of week 3 then rising to 15ml on completion . Hesi advise to use 2.5ml from start of week 4 rising to 15ml on completion
                                                                       :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## occg.hydro

glyph said:
			
		

> Advanced is boycotted by most of the growers i deal with.  several area hydro shops will not carry their products. research, observe.  i'm sure they put alot more money into advetisment on 'Weeds' than any R&D funding.



I use the AN sensi 2-part, carboload & piranha with great results. Yeah, the stuff costs more than I like to pay for it. Yeah, I might be able to get another nutrient that works just as well for less. Yeah, there are many other great products out there that grow huge buds also. Personally I like the results I get from the Advanced products and am willing to pay the extra couple of bucks to know that I can count on getting consistancy from my nute regiment. I may experiment in the future but for right now I'm really happy with the way AN's products have worked for me. I thought it was pretty funny that their products are plastered all over weeds but I had already been using AN before I ever saw the plugs in that show. I think it's smart marketing on their part.


----------



## MrGrapes

hey bro how are the nutes working? Do they make your bud alot more potent? more crystaly lol? let me know im about to start my first hydroponic grow and im thinking of going with the CHEMICALS like you, i want to grow some icky icky!


----------



## gmo

Fox Farm Big Bloom, Grow Big, and Tiger Bloom
Dutch Nutrients Formula CarboLogic and Bloom Fortifier (same NPK as Fox Farms Beastie Bloomz)
and I use Technalflora Thrive Alive B1 also.

Edit : Growing in soil


----------



## wrathkill

can i use fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom at the same time?


----------



## NewbieG

Vegs said:
			
		

> This is so ironic because I just picked up the very same stuff today at the local hydro shop. These fellas are great and have been so much help in addressing all my n00b questions and concerns. Anyways, they said that in their opinion this was the best way to go to get the maximum out of my garden and add flexibility if I decided to start jacking with the mixing rations outside of the recommended suggestions on the back of each bottle.
> 
> I picked up all three nutes as well as some Kool Bloom additive for the flowering stage.
> 
> So tonight I am planning on flushing out the system and adding my new nutes and bud juice. Plants are currently around 20 days into flowering so I am starting a little late with the flowering additive. However, I'm excited to see how this stuff effects the girls.
> 
> I plan on just adding all three nutes and additive to one cup, then pouring that into my rez. Give it a little stir and dip the cup into the water to clean it off a bit.
> 
> If you haven't read the back of your bottles of General Hydroponics: FloraGrow, FloraMirco and FloraBloom below is what I got from it.
> 
> Quantity of each are based on 1 teaspoon per gallon
> 
> Cuttings, seedlings: 1/4 Grow; 1/4 Mirco; 1/4 Bloom
> General Purpose: 1 Grow; 1 Micro; 1 Bloom
> Vegetative Growth: 3 Grow; 2 Micro; 1 Bloom
> Transition to Bloom: 2 Grow; 2 Micro; 2 Bloom
> Blooming Ripening: 1 Grow; 2 Micro; 3 Bloom
> 
> Of course in my case I'll be adding 1 teaspoon per gallon of the Kool Bloom up till the last week where I'll go just plain water.



DO NOT PREMIX NUTES!!!!! You want to add to water FIRST. Mixing them messes them all up.


----------



## stunzeed

Nice thread

Stunzeed..


----------



## Mr. Moon

i like how you listed your nutes smokypo, what are some other peoples veg setups currently?

Floranova, Greenfuse, mycostop for my waterfarms.


----------



## daddyo

wrathkill said:
			
		

> can i use fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom at the same time?


yes, in fact they recommend you use big bloom throughout the plant's entire life span.:holysheep:
here's a link to their feed schedule. 

hXXp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

edit: oops, should read dates before posting... baked... lol


----------



## woodymanz

I'm hooked on the gh 3 part and now i'm on my fifth grow and trying new additives. like DNF Bloom fortifier and DNF Carbo Logic and now that i have 2-3 weeks till harvest i'm trying  FoxFarm Cha-Ching till the last 5 days. 

The question I have is it safe to use cha-ching along with the bloom fortifier and carbo-logic at the same time? I'm running 2 dwc 5 gallon grows one plant each. Please any thoughts on this dellema..


----------



## kasgrow

I use a home brew compost tea for hydro now. I use a diluted tea with power clone in my aero cloner with excellent results. In my dwc I use a stronger tea. I have a 30 gallon trash can with 2 6" air stones. I gear my tea towards flower   nutes because I only have room for the one can right now.
I put worm castings, bat guano, fish and kelp, molassas, bone meal, silica, Epsom salt, blood meal, and alfalfa(rabbit feed). It works as well as any chems I have tried and I have tried many. I use the same tea full strength on my soil plants. I have no problems with fert burn and the plants are green and happy.
I just drop a small pump with a long hose into the water. I adjust ingredients based on what I think the plants need for the next watering.


----------



## ozman

Well Ive read every post in this thread,and my decision is Im going to stay with GH 3 part.Im using it now and am comfortable with it.Altho I am going to do more research into Dutch Master line,just to make sure Im not missing out on anything lol.
My biggest concern with GH is the salt build up,I do wash mine well and soak it in flora kleen and flora rinse,seperatly when im done then rinse it off with plain water and let air dry till I need it again,it seems to work for me atm.


----------



## jamexican686

gangalama said:
			
		

> Big ups to DNF 2part ive had nothing but success. As for GHP 3Part I see too much solids build up too quickly. I Have used it and never liked it. KoolBloom is an excellent bud booster,THC booster, Flavour booster, use with discretion. I also highly recommend carboload for that xtra umph. I myself grow with the Dutch Nutrition Formula 2 Part. To this I add Bcuzz gro while in veg and during the first week of bud, its then stopped. Then its Bcuzz bloom,and Carboload until I have Big nugs, about 30days. Then Koolbloom is added to the mix. All my water is treated with H2o2 and Phd to between 5.5 and 6. I flush for at least 10 days at the end, and change my rez every week. Also I wouldnt suggest powders for hydro. The more water soluble the less buildup, Just my experience.


 
How do you like dutch master, I was thinking of getting the gold series spend a lil more money on nutes this go around?


----------



## mars40592

Dutch master for veggie
Sensi Bloom for flowering
For no better reason that the hydroponics shop owner said to


----------



## sumwhiteguy

Ha anyone heard of Aqua Flakes nutrients?


----------



## Tamara

For what this might be worth, I'm really still a "newbie" here, but I started out with the GH Maxi series, and also experimenting with Diamond Nectar (referred to as a nutrient absorption accelerant).  

I haven't seen salt buildup or other types of residue buildup, but then again, I'm a bit fanatical about flushing the system on a regular basis, keeping everything as clean as possible.

OK, it's my first real try at this, so I'm probably a bit "over parenting" my little family of plantlettes, but they are growing, fast.  A couple of comrades who know this artform much better than myself have come by to have a look . . . their opinion is that they are doing just fine, perhaps even better than just fine.

The cautionary note I offer, however, is that these particular GH nutes are really concentrated.  You have to be careful about exactly how you make your mixture with for the next nute batch and so on, make sure the temp (and Ph) levels are consistent, but if you follow this regime, the nutes do work, at least they are here!

But I do appreciate all the various comments.  The more I try to actually do this, the more of an artform this really becomes, it is a learned skill to be sure.


----------



## zardoz

no question... DNF gets my vote

 z


----------



## PuffinNugs

Humboldt Nutrients... Oneness Program.


----------



## Roddy

Go!!


----------



## Dr.Drow

old thread but ill bite, Not one person mentioned the nutes I use, odd cause someone from this forum suggested them to me. Ive been using them for close to a year with outstanding results. Number one thing to remember about growing is realizing when doing less is actually doing more for your grow. So, the nutes I use are 100% organic, only sold on ebay and cheaper than anything else ive used. BMO is the brand Grow it Green(veg)Flower power(bloom)Super plant tonic(mycorrhizae and other organic goodies used in veg+bloom)are the products. Along with Cal-Mag and a drop of unsulphured black strap mollases here and there; is my entire nute line up, and the best part is, I spend less than 200$ for nutes to grow all year round(minus july/aug)


----------



## 10GBgrowMI05

I use GH 3 Part formula, I also use the Flora Blend, Floralicious Plus and the Diamond Nectar. I use Rock wool as my medium and I am getting great results. A little stretch between nodes and the salt deposits I've noticed bit one thing I like about the rock wool is you can keep everything really clean. Unless I go soil or ebb and flow I will stay with this nute combo. Mix 1 gal at a time g/m/b/dn/fb/flp. Mix well between each different nute/ supplement and you should be fine. Be careful not to buy organic notes for hydro!!!


----------

